# Help please, stuck in my career path (Librarianship)



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

So if there are any librarians out there or even people who know in general, what are the job prospects like in this field?

I am about to do a degree in it next year and it will amount to over $20,000. I think it's nothing more than a money making scheme to charge that much but you gotta do what you gotta do right?

Even though the amount is a lot, I am willing to do it because I would enjoy the job. I just want to make sure that there is a job to go to at the end of the day.

With Information Technology growing rapidly, understandably a lot of jobs would evolve or become obselete.

I don't care if the job evolves/changes, this is life, I'll adjust. I just don't want it to become obselete.

Evolution I can handle. 

Extinction on the other hand I can't.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish I could offer solid information. Your guess is as good as mine :/ Who knows where we'll be even ten years from now? If I had to really make a guess, I would say that it is possible that books as we know them may cease to exist in the future. People could just purchase online and start reading from there. Who knows, though? I'd like to think this isn't the case, though. To set up a system that overturns libraries to internet sites in which you can read any book you want, would take an outrageous amount of time to accomplish methinks. It could happen, but if it did, it wouldn't be for quite a while if I had to guess.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Could museum studies or archival studies be of interest to you?


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Could museum studies or archival studies be of interest to you?


Well i have yet to chose my major but must do so before the course starts. I could take the traditional librarian route or I could do business archiving.

But when I asked the course coordinator what prospects were like in this field, he was little more certain than the previous major.

I understand that uncertainty is a part of life.

But if I asked an accountant are there good job prospects in the field in the forseeable and even distant future, they would reply (and I know this because I have asked them) yes there are prospects, but there hard to get into.

Even though generic and somewhat flexible, the statement is about as reassuring as you can get. And it's good reassurance.

The same assurance or even close to cannot be offered to me in my current path.

Responses that I've gotten are:

A lot of baby boomers work in this field and for obvious reasons will be retiring shortly, but most of them won't be replaced.

argh, so frustrating. I'm not a J who likes to have most things planned out on a daily basis, but as an N and I think this is central to most human beings irrespective of type, they at least want some certainty and a general plan or assurance.

When even such a simple and expected ask can't be satisfied, there is cause for revaluation


----------



## jay_argh (May 27, 2011)

I don't have an answer to your specific question, but maybe some advice?

Is there a way you can take courses that can be applied to fields outside of librarianship until you have figured out the answer? Some cross-over courses, ones that have to do with archiving, computer science, etc. Regarding finding your answer, Is there any way you can set up an interview with anyone currently in the librarian field, maybe a professor? I'm assuming this is a non-profit school you're going to, if not, maybe meet, call, or email some professors at a nearby state university-I'm sure they'd be willing to share some info if you've got a few well crafted questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Kindles and Nooks are spreading like wildfire. I'm not a librarian, but I don't think this is a good idea, considering this fact. Computer Science is a good choice and its in high demand and it requires similar skills.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a librarian.

The field definitely will not become obsolete, but it is the kind of thing people cut during economic downturns, since ignorance solves economic problems... :/

From my own experience, working in law libraries seems more secure than, say, public libraries. It is one of the disciplines that actually values and relies on research to an extreme degree. It is one of the safer specialisations. IT and computer knowledge also helps - there are some company libraries that lack any physical space - it is entirely online, with possibilities of working from home. Shifting to online resources doesn't make libraries obsolete, especially as a hell of a lot of online info isn't free...It's pretty obvious that finding everything on google is a myth, and average research skills are going down for most people...a library may be less books and more online databases, but still plays a huge role.


----------



## See Above (Oct 4, 2011)

Review the program from a transferable skills point of view. Will it provide you with excellent research skills? Will it improve your writing/communication skills? Does it include the latest technology in the field? Will you have an opportunity to partner with faculty on their research projects (with publication credit, ideally)? Are there any solid internship opportunities that could provide you with references as well as something to add to your resume? Is there an advisory board for the department? If so, what people or organizations are represented on the board? Any useful connections there? Do students in the program have any opportunties for study abroad? What could you learn during a semester in Italy? Have you reviewed the departmental faculty profiles? Is anyone doing research on the changes coming to the profession/processes? (Are they awake or asleep?) If someone is, get to know that faculty member well.

The key is to think broadly and exploit the hell out of your opportunities at the institution while you are there. It is not just about the classes and the degree. Feed the hungry monster resume in everyway that you can and often as you can.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

lirulin said:


> I'm a librarian.
> 
> The field definitely will not become obsolete, but it is the kind of thing people cut during economic downturns, since ignorance solves economic problems... :/
> 
> From my own experience, working in law libraries seems more secure than, say, public libraries. It is one of the disciplines that actually values and relies on research to an extreme degree. It is one of the safer specialisations. IT and computer knowledge also helps - there are some company libraries that lack any physical space - it is entirely online, with possibilities of working from home. Shifting to online resources doesn't make libraries obsolete, especially as a hell of a lot of online info isn't free...It's pretty obvious that finding everything on google is a myth, and average research skills are going down for most people...a library may be less books and more online databases, but still plays a huge role.


Thank you so much. Your the first person that has made feel better about actually going down this career path given that insight and plus that you speak from experience.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

thor odinson said:


> Thank you so much. Your the first person that has made feel better about actually going down this career path given that insight and plus that you speak from experience.


Honestly, I have loved every job I worked at as a librarian. There are cuts these days, and a lot of the old people who were supposed to retire and leave me jobs lost savings and so are still working, but there are still opportunities. And I made over $60,000/year salaries only two years after graduation (Canadian dollars). There may not be tons and tons of opportunities, but jobs are out there and I haven't found the job market too bad so far. And it can be really interesting.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

lirulin said:


> Honestly, I have loved every job I worked at as a librarian. There are cuts these days, and a lot of the old people who were supposed to retire and leave me jobs lost savings and so are still working, but there are still opportunities. And I made over $60,000/year salaries only two years after graduation (Canadian dollars). There may not be tons and tons of opportunities, but jobs are out there and I haven't found the job market too bad so far. And it can be really interesting.


Thats awesome. What my course coordinator said to me was that a lot of baby boomers work in the librarian sector and that a lot of them will retire for obvious reasons but not a lot will be replaced.

I have two options:

to major in 

1. Librarianship

or 

2. Business and Corporate Archiving

Which in your opinion do you feel is more feasible as far as job propects and job stability go?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

thor odinson said:


> Thats awesome. What my course coordinator said to me was that a lot of baby boomers work in the librarian sector and that a lot of them will retire for obvious reasons but not a lot will be replaced.
> 
> I have two options:
> 
> ...


I think that they are both close enough that interest should probably determine what you go for. In terms of what I know about the two, though:

Corporate archiving is forever. Companies everywhere need people to keep track of their information - for efficiency, legal reasons, all sorts of things - and there is a lot of new development in terms of how to archive e-mails and online data. There will always be jobs. I also think it is a bit more boring.

Librarianship is really really flexible if you are up for developing new skills. You can work for companies that sell products - databases, opacs, indecies - you can develop databases, library websites, social media, you can do cataloguing, reference, acquisitions, all manner of things. To me it is more fun - but it is also, I think, the area where cuts will concentrate, mainly in public/government/maybe academic, I think. That said, corporations have libraries too, aluminum companies, the liquor board - if you aren't focussed just on public or academic libraries there is a lot open to you. Law firms, again, are great and legal librarianship isn't going anywhere for a long time. The main places people think of seeing a librarian are facing cuts but if you are willing to be flexible there are still opportunities.


----------

